# Aqueon Circulator Pumps



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

Has anyone ever used these. You cant find much info about them and was wanting to hear some first hand experience. I would really like to hear from those that have used Koralias and these.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I like them better than the koralias, but they are essentially just an option for those who don't want to spend $$ on a decent powerhead (tunze/ecotech for example) - much like how I view the koralia pumps


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

I have 2 of them. Awesome! flow is amazing on them, powere consumption is low. And the price is the best part of it all! I like koralias, but for the price these things are the bet bang for the buck. I have them running in my marine and freshwater tanks.

Long story short, couldn't be happer with em!


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

well I might just have to pick one up to give it a try myself. The koralia's are a bit cheaper but I am looking for a bit more of a wider more gentle flow.


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

really? maybe i lucked out because I found the aqueons cheaper... either that or petsmart screwed up the prices lol.

But the flow is great, i don't like narrow focused flows. I can't think of a good reason for it. I have mine aimed at the back of my live rock. Hoping to keep enough flow between it to push out some detritus and keep some flow between the rock to keep it healthy.

I actually have more filtration on my 29 gallon marine tank than i do on my 65 gallon cichlid tank lol. But it seems to be doig very good. Tons of growth and my fish seem to think they are pigs... non stop eaters...


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

adrenaline said:


> really? maybe i lucked out because I found the aqueons cheaper... either that or petsmart screwed up the prices lol.
> 
> But the flow is great, i don't like narrow focused flows. I can't think of a good reason for it. I have mine aimed at the back of my live rock. Hoping to keep enough flow between it to push out some detritus and keep some flow between the rock to keep it healthy.
> 
> I actually have more filtration on my 29 gallon marine tank than i do on my 65 gallon cichlid tank lol. But it seems to be doig very good. Tons of growth and my fish seem to think they are pigs... non stop eaters...


what size is the one on your 29 Gallon?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1846218

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm running the smallest one on my 29 gallon. the 500 series. still has LOTS of flow. My clownfish loves it, spends half his day sitting in the flow, and at feeding time one of my wrasses joins him as they know where the food will be coming from haha.


----------

